# Genesis x / flight attendant



## Chris Zell (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi all. 
New to here so hope I can get some good advice....
Has anyone got any experience / opinions on pairing the genesis x with the est flight attendant?
Thanks everyone. Your input is much appreciated. 
Chris


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Do it. Do it!


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

The Genesis X EST bindings are so good they made me consider buying a Burton board so I could ride them. That spring bed base plate the EST version has is the best thing ever.

I've ridden them on a Custom X but they'd be great on a Flight Attendant too.


----------

